# leisure batteries help with good ones.



## mickymoor (Oct 26, 2009)

im going to fit 3 x 110-125 ah batteries and would like your views on the different makes (good & bad) that you have used.

dont bother telling me about ELECSOL as i had 2 of these replaced within a year and had nothing but hassle getting a refund , Cattrick caravans washed their hands of me even though one was only 2 months old and the manufacturer was very agressive in my dealing with them , took 3 weeks to finally get a refund out of them.
(their 5 year warranty is a laugh as the first question was have you been using it !!!!!!!!)
regards
mickymoor


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 26, 2009)

Sterling Power Products: What is the best battery to use for an auxiliary charging system?
Some points on batteries
And last time I looked into this I got this link
Varta Commercial Battery Range - Commercial Vehicle Battery
My truck batteries are Varta and I've not had any trouble with them and if they are good enough that the MOD fit them i'll stick with them.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 26, 2009)

Not used the above supplier btw.


----------



## Nosha (Oct 26, 2009)

Our local dealer sold Green Giant, when mine had a faulty cell - VERY easy to prove and display! I had to take it back, let them send it away, wait for confirmation... of a faulty cell and then go back for a replacement!!!

The replacement was then fine, but from this I learnt buy batteries from a supplier who has the equipment to test batteries rather than a camping acc' shop run by spotty herberts who don't know a faulty battery from a leaking tent - SHAME ON YOU Best Buys of Wellingborough!


----------



## Nosha (Oct 26, 2009)

I forgot to say having been let down by two cheap batteries on my Triumph I got a refund and bought a Varta - Superb! And they come with a 2yr G/tee. I think other than getting ripped off, you DO get what you pay for regarding batteries!


----------



## frogdude (Oct 26, 2009)

The link for Varta batteries above (from Bedford MJ - great camper by the way!) goes to the Tayna.co.uk website. I've used them a few times - there prices are good, delivery is swift and all they honor their warranties without quibble!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Oct 26, 2009)

I've had great use from my 2 Varta leisure batteries but I must say that had I known the M.O.D. specs them then I'd have probably avoided them!


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 26, 2009)

frogdude said:


> The link for Varta batteries above (from Bedford MJ - great camper by the way!) goes to the Tayna.co.uk website. I've used them a few times - there prices are good, delivery is swift and all they honor their warranties without quibble!



Cheers - thanks!


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 26, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> I've had great use from my 2 Varta leisure batteries but I must say that had I known the M.O.D. specs them then I'd have probably avoided them!




Maybe they procure some decent things but not DAF trucks


----------



## smifee (Oct 27, 2009)

mickymoor - don't read this

I have had 4 Elecsol 125Ah batteries for 4 years 8 months. They are still going strong.

During that time I have put 7.5 litres of top up water in them. Advised by Vanbitz who fitted them to check every 6 months & top up. So I did as I was told & Elecsols have worked for me.

A mate who copied the system Vanbitz had fitted some 6 months later used the cheapest batteries he could find and they ( he doesn't know how many are dodgy yet ) are just starting to play up or should that be down.

They were a third of the price of the Elecsols so I need to get 12 years out of mine to get the same value for money.


----------



## Mick H (Oct 27, 2009)

Mickymoor, You would be best to check your charging regime before you buy any new batteries!
Either you have been very unlucky with your Elecsol's or they haven't been charged correctly. No batteries will last if they aren't charged correctly.

Mick H.

P.S. You aren't the first to complain about Elecsols afterservice.


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm supposed to use GEL batteries, does anyone? the ones fitted at present are normal cell type.


----------



## mickymoor (Oct 27, 2009)

Mickymoor, You would be best to check your charging regime before you buy any new batteries!
Either you have been very unlucky with your Elecsol's or they haven't been charged correctly. No batteries will last if they aren't charged correctly.

Mick H.

P.S. You aren't the first to complain about Elecsols afterservice. 



after the second one died on me at the york motorhome show i had to buy one there which has lasted 4 years upto now so no problems in my charging system .Im going to rig 3 in line to get about aprox 330 ah + as i need them to last upto 4 days and im a heavy user (satelite , pace box , 19 lcd tv , dvd player , heating ) and hopefully leave the genny at home.


----------



## maingate (Oct 27, 2009)

guerdeval said:


> I'm supposed to use GEL batteries, does anyone? the ones fitted at present are normal cell type.


Gel batteries are very expensive to replace and nobody has said that they last longer to justify that.

I would check your handbook because on my Burstner there is a switch on the EBL 99 for different types of battery. It may be the same on yours. The only reason I can think of for it is a potential gassing problem during charging.


----------



## Mick H (Oct 27, 2009)

mickymoor said:


> Mick H.
> 
> P.S. You aren't the first to complain about Elecsols afterservice.
> 
> ...



When you replaced the one at the York show, did you mix old and new together? Does your motorhome have a 3 or 4 stage charging system, or is it one of the earlier types such as "Plug in systems" etc?

I too use all the equipment that you do, although I do try to be as economical as possible. I have two 110ah Elecsols and a Sterling battery to battery charger that I can switch on if the batteries have been fairly well depleated and we aren't travelling too far the next day.
Otherwise, I just rely on the on board charger and the alternator. We can normally last 4 days max using the sat/tv etc, but longer in the summer.

Mick H.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 27, 2009)

One of my elecsols is green with a black dot in the middle on the hydrometer. The other one is green with a black dot but two clear/white bars in the green forming what would be a diameter if they crossed the black centre. This battery is only a week old, I think it was like this when I got it. Do these clear bars mean the electrolyte is low? They are both  charged up. 12.8v on the multi meter.

I phoned up Elecsol at 9.00pm to ask because it says 24/7 phone service on their website. I was met with a rather rude voice saying they don't work at 9pm, call some other time. I pointed out it said 24/7 on the site and he says "well not tonight". The after sales service looks pretty poor on these batteries. I emailed them instead but didn't get a reply yet.

Do any battery experts know the answer ?  If low water, can the top be prised off to add distilled water because they are supposed to be "sealed" I have got the 110 AH ones with orange plastic tops.


----------



## Mick H (Oct 28, 2009)

Firefox said:


> One of my elecsols is green with a black dot in the middle on the hydrometer. The other one is green with a black dot but two clear/white bars in the green forming what would be a diameter if they crossed the black centre. This battery is only a week old, I think it was like this when I got it. Do these clear bars mean the electrolyte is low? They are both  charged up. 12.8v on the multi meter.
> 
> I phoned up Elecsol at 9.00pm to ask because it says 24/7 phone service on their website. I was met with a rather rude voice saying they don't work at 9pm, call some other time. I pointed out it said 24/7 on the site and he says "well not tonight". The after sales service looks pretty poor on these batteries. I emailed them instead but didn't get a reply yet.
> 
> Do any battery experts know the answer ?  If low water, can the top be prised off to add distilled water because they are supposed to be "sealed" I have got the 110 AH ones with orange plastic tops.



It's very worrying that Elecsol don't seem interested in after sales support!

I can't answer your querie about the electrolyte levels, because I have only ever used Elecsol batteries that have the normal cell caps.
It might be worth asking your supplier/dealer.

Mick H.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah well to be fair, they did reply today, or rather he replied, because I think it is only one guy who runs a distribution operation.

The answer given is:



> Please do not worry about this.Also the battery is a sealed unit and therefore cannot be topped up
> 
> regards team elecsol


----------



## maingate (Oct 28, 2009)

There is currently a thread running on MHF about Elecsol batteries and nobody (yet) has had a bad word to say about them. 

Maybe you have just been very unlucky Mickymoor or Elecsol`s quality control did not do their job. This is why it is important to have a good customer complaints department.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 28, 2009)

From what I can make out by reading various forums, Elecsol have a pretty reasonable product much of the time, though whether the lifespan justifies the price I'm not sure about. 

The main complaint seem to be their one man band UK operation "Steve" has a lack of customer service skills, and can appear rude on the phone. 

Just Google "Elecsol rude" or click on

Google

and you'll see what I mean.


----------

